# Rave website/ordering



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried ordering coffee from Rave lately. Is there a problem with the web site?? I have tried ordering three times and each time I get to checkout it says transferring but does not do anything.This has been over several days. Any one else had problems ??.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nope ordered Friday got coffee today, all good


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I still use 1 click buy via amazon via the amazon app on android


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Most strange I only want to pay for my order. I cannot use apps still on "STEAM DRIVEN PHONE" EX MATRIX !!!

Thanks both for replies.

Will try again


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

My orders seem to take 3 days now and i live in the next town. Perhaps its only Amazon orders taking longer


----------



## Locus Solus (Apr 28, 2013)

I ordered from them today (love the new website) and had no problems, though the postage I had to pay was suspiciously low!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

I had a nightmare trying to place an order with them using an ipad a couple of weeks ago, gave up in the end.


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

I made an order for the first time last tuesday evening and it arrived on the thursday. Didnt have a problem on a Macbook. Quite impressed really.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just tried again log in order shipping checkout TRANSFERRING NOT!!!!!. Retry ,retry .Click top right if not transferred, nothing ??? GIVE UP.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Drop Rob and email and call on Monday. I'm sure they will do all possible to put things right.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Walter Sobchak said:


> I had a nightmare trying to place an order with them using an ipad a couple of weeks ago, gave up in the end.


Same here. Don't read privacy statement or t&cs - I couldn't close and had to renter details many times.

Will drop an email.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Try using a different browser, it could just be a cookie or compatibility problem.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have contacted Rob and he has had others ring and mention the problem. He is checking the web site and will call me back.

I will then update.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Try and order thru' Amazon....should be ok


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

glevum said:


> Try and order thru' Amazon....should be ok


That's what I had to do in the end.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Problems today ordering from Rave website. The checkout process stalled around the area where you accept terms and conditions, by not letting me click the continue button. This was in chrome browser.

Gave them a ring but they probably gone home.

Tried internet explorer and managed to place the order ok (site still a bit buggy mind)....will have to remember this for next time.

Good too see they now offer a reduced price postage option 2nd class £1.85 for my 1kg order as happy to wait a bit longer for them while they resting.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I couldn't get their website to work on my iPad but didn't have any trouble on the computer.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Click here to mail Rave directly

They will appreciate the feedback as I know they strive to get their ordering site right


----------

